# FS/FT Flame moss wall/carpet



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just like title states I have a Flame Moss Wall/Carpet for 5 bucks. I am open to trades .

Rocky

Edit: Measurements are 5 1/3 long and 2 3/4 wide

Here are the pictures


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

any pic's and maybe a rough guess on a measurement?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Now where are my manners....Pictures and measurement added!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump! Will accept offers! Need gone.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bummmmpppp......Anyone? Open to trades!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sold! Closed.


----------

